# Anyone willing to teach a guy how to trap?



## flintbuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi to all out there. I have never trapped before but would like to learn. I dont want anyones secret places or anything, I would just like to learn the skill. If anyone is willing to help me learn how and is close to Salt Lake I would love to learn.
Thanks


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

make sure you check out some of the free online stuff. I noticed some good basic info on youtube.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not near SLC, but I have a few questions for you: What sort of trapping are you looking to do? Water/land? What kind of animals? Are you planning on selling the furs? Do you have transportation? Do you have traps? How far are you willing to travel? Have you read the Utah trapping guidebook? The list goes on.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Save your time, money, gas, and wear and tear on your outfit! 

The money is gone in the fur trade. I hate to say it, but its true. I've got over 200 traps rusting in the shed as I type this. :evil: 

I started trapping when I was ten years old. Started with muskrat, then moved up the food chain. I averaged $8.00 a rat. $60.00 for ****, $100.00 for Yotes. I could go on, but it brings tears to my eyes.

I was a rich kid at age 14, pulling in over six grand in four months of work. 

Where have the good times gone? 

Now I'm 48 thinking I could make more money selling the traps for scrap, than I could make bedding them in the dirt


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

Just to be out trapping is a fun past time, It's not all about the money but the memories. Can't wait to teach my boys how to do it.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Taxidermist is right, if you are in it for the money, you're likely to be disappointed. On a good year, you may pay for your gas. On an exceptional year, you may pay for your gas *AND* a 24 oz Big Gulp and a bag of Doritos........though it may take several years of experience to reach that stage of profitability. Most of the trappers I see anymore are the seasonal construction workers who are looking for something to do during their off season.

Trapping does give valuble lessons in outdoor awareness. To be successful, you have to learn about the behavior of several different species, what they like and dislike, and how they interact with each other. You learn to interpret what's going on from the tracks and scratchings you observe. It is a worthwhile passtime, just don't expect a huge financial reward at the end of the day.

It's been 30 years since I've set a trap, but I still have fond memories of my time as a trapper.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I wish raccoons paid more, seems like I have billions on my place.You guys that have traps you are not using, if you want to sell them send ne a PM. My 11yr old boys getting into ir this year along with my daughters boyfriend, I could use more traps.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Kevin D your correct when it comes to the memories! 

Some of my favorites, are helping my grandfather set traps in Wyoming.

I do know back in the "hay-day" of great fur prices, there weren't as many Yotes chewing on the Mule Deer!! It was actually hard to catch a Coyote.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Between the bounty and the pelt, coyotes are pushing the 100 dollar mark. Should be a lot less of them here shortly.


----------



## fmj (Nov 24, 2009)

Hay flintbuilder seems to b a lot of talk but no advice id b glad to help if u are still interested I've only been trapping for a few months and only coyotes but dirt hole sets have been working best for me I've caught 4 yotes so far I've found that ditche's and fencelline's are good area's for yotes I've just been learning through trial and error even though there's a bounty on them in the county I live in ill probably still trap them when it's gone it's fun and it help's the mule deer there's lot's of information on utube when u find a good location it will produce if ur set is wright good luck learning how to do it is half the fun


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

The market is quite strong for muskrat right now, and you can learn a lot from Bears Butt's blog; http://bearsbutt.com


----------

